# Rethink



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Supposed to be leaving mid April for a 3 month jaunt through France and Spain maybey Portugal.With all these reports of breakins and robberies my wife and I are wondering if it is worth the risk.It will be our first trip outside the UK in the MH and I worry it would put her of for good.I dont like giving in to these scroats,but will have to give it a lot of thought.John.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Reports of robberies abroad are very rare and in many cases are hearsay. A couple are genuine and can be very distressing. If you look through here and the magazines and discount the ones who heard it from a friend you will struggle to find any reports.
The fact is that you are no more at risk abroad than you are here in the UK.
Gerry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It can happen anywhere John. There must be plenty of places in the UK where you wouldn't stop but someone who is a tourist may not realise.

If it doesn't feel right then move on.

It would be a shame if you let it put you off going to France in particular. A wonderful place for motorhoming.

JohnW


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Why not do a re-route and go to Germany/Austria, plenty of stellplatz with the same facilities........and safer too  

Keith


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

toojo said:


> Supposed to be leaving mid April for a 3 month jaunt through France and Spain maybey Portugal.With all these reports of breakins and robberies my wife and I are wondering if it is worth the risk.It will be our first trip outside the UK in the MH and I worry it would put her of for good.I dont like giving in to these scroats,but will have to give it a lot of thought.John.


In common with many other subscribers to this forum I have been going to France and Spain for the last 14 years or so in a motorhome. In all that time I have never had a problem. As you will be touring in the summer season all the aires in France will be open and you will feel totally secure with the other motorhomers around you. There will be thousands of campsites, private and municipal where you will also feel totally safe.

Whilst I use motorway aires in winter when the sites are closed, I always park in site of the shop (not in with the lorries) and rely on the Strikeback alarm and flashing red sensors (thanks again Eddie for your help last week) and feel that this is a great deterrent to thieves. However, I would think twice about doing this in the summer as it is a magnet to the lower level of society who engage in these activities.

Invest in a good alarm system (my recommendation being Stikeback) and make sure that you have flashing LED's which point out that you are security concious, and they will look for an easier target.

By the way, I wouldn't dare park my motorhome in Nottingham overnight!! Don't let these concerns put you off what will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't be put off John. I, like many others on this site, have been touring Europe for many years. Most of the time I use camperstops, in France and Germany in particular. I also have spent 3 months in Spain often camping 'wild'. During this time I've met many lovely people none of whom have fallen victim to crime. Sorry I did meet some victims last year - they had their motorhome stolen in DOVER!

I read a report recently citing England as the vehicle crime capital of Europe. I, for one, feel safer abroad.

Take sensible precautions such as not using Motorway Eires, fit an alarm system and fit deadlocks on your cab doors. Bolt a safe through the floor under a seat for valuables and documents. You will find plenty of other advice on security elsewhere on this site.

Go for it - you'll never look back.

Jedi


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Before you even think about alarms fit deadlocks to all doors how often do we here alarms going off with no one bothering.
With dead locks fitted you cant get in or out without a key put a small sign by the doors THIS VEHICLE IS FITTED WITH DEADLOCKS
Having said that don't be put off coming to Spain ther is lowlife everywhere I regret to say.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I support jedi and javea03730 views I too have had no trouble whatsoever in 20years of touring the continent. However I do tend to use mostly use campsite which if you have any qualms and it is your first trip you might prefer. Take the same precautions you would in this country and you should not have any problems.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont be put off you could have a break in anywhere here you just wouldnt go anywhere if you worry like that.
We had the time of our life in France ad Spain for 3 months I wouldnt have missed it for the world.
Pack your van and go and just be careful like you would in the UK.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your tips and ideas,sets our minds at rest well a bit anyway.We have both just retired and if we dont do now I dont think that we ever will John.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

You may have read the other thread on here about my van getting broken into yesterday. Don't let it put you off, it won't put me off one little bit. I love Spain and have been coming down here for about 10 years and never had a problem before. I'm prepared to admit that due to the lack of problems i have had, i had probably got a bit complacent.

If it's any consolation, and this is just a theory i have developed from being down here and talking to other people. I think spanish thieves tend to be of the sneaky variety and tend to shy away from confrontation, you just don't see the aggression or threats that you sometimes see in the UK.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes thanks Manchego,I think the missus spotted your post,but she had been going an about it before.I think that she will be ok now I have assured her that we will only stay at recognised sites.John


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We read about all the problems before we went travelling 3 years ago and can only say that in the last 3 years travelling all over Europe we've only met 2 people who gave us first hand info. about breakins and both of those didn't have proper security and one had used a motorway service area for an over night stay (definitley not a good IDEA!).

Just follow all the avice on here and you'll LOVE it.


----------

